# Car Will Not Start After it is warm.



## DaCheat (Nov 4, 2004)

Help!
Every morning i get up and head to work around 7:30 in the morning, and it is COLD. My Car seems to start fine for me, it does wind over a bit though, but I assume this is because of the cold.
The car starts fine, and I make my 60+ KM commute to work, everything works fine.
When I go out at lunch to start my car it won't start...the starter does not turn over, nothing else seems to happen.
My first step was to replace the battery, so I did that, but the car still will not start.
When I turn the ignition on, everything turns on, fan, stereo, fuel pump, dash lights etc, I turned the fan and stereo off this time, but the car does not turn over.
Later on when I get off work, I will go out and the car will start fine, this leads me to believe it may have something to do with the car warming up.
Sometimes even after running the car for only 5 min it will not start again, I am sorta confused here, but my next step was to check the solenoid starter switch, the wire seems to be on there fine, just a little loose, so i clamped it down with some pliers. The Car still will not start.
If it does happen to be the solenoid starter switch, is this a part replaceable seperate from the starter, or does the whole starting unit need to be replaced.
If anyone knows of anything else that I could easily check on my own, or any suggestions, please let me know here.


----------



## Dustin (Dec 14, 2003)

well, it could be any number of wires that when cold contract, and not short out, but when its warm, they can expand and touch something and short out, i would check everything in your fuse box, and then just go over the wires in your engine bay, if everything checks out, then i dont know what to say


----------



## DaCheat (Nov 4, 2004)

KaRdoN said:


> well, it could be any number of wires that when cold contract, and not short out, but when its warm, they can expand and touch something and short out, i would check everything in your fuse box, and then just go over the wires in your engine bay, if everything checks out, then i dont know what to say


Nevermind my post above, the car won't start at all now.
I had to get it pushed to start it last night after work, and this morning.
My asumption is that it is the starter needs to be replaced, because I have my suspicions that the previous owner replaced the starter with a remanufactured one, but i can't be sure without asking.
Also I don't think it is a wiring issue that I am dealing with here, because the car will not start at all now.
Also i am still wondering if anyone knows if the starter solenoid switch is replaceable without replacing the starter.


----------

